# Church of God, Seventh Day?



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 5, 2007)

We just had a group of three women come to our door to tell us about the "heavenly mother", from whom the living water flows (they used Rev 22:17, Gal 4:25-26 to prove this). As most cult members are, they were _very_ difficult to pin down in one verse to see what it really says. We got onto the subject of the Trinity, and totally shut down when I said that Jesus was not the Holy Spirit, but both of them are God. 

I got the gospel in there a bit, looking at Ephesians 5 and the bride as the church that Jesus died for and washed with His blood, but they acted like they knew it and took it in their stride.

We said they were welcome to come again, but I don't think we'll be seeing them. The way they rocketed out the door when we got onto orthodox Trinitarianism was amazing!

Does anybody have any information on this cult? I have checked their website couldn't find anything about this specific doctrine. It is difficult when you are totally unprepared and haven't even heard of them before!!!

It was funny afterwards, as my wife and I read their points of doctrine. They are avidly anti-alcohol, and we sat around the table with a half empty bottle of red wine in the middle!

We are such pagans!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 5, 2007)

From Wiki:

There are numerous Jewish and Christian groups who see the Holy Spirit as being our heavenly Mother. They base their thinking regarding the gender of the Holy Spirit on the fact that the Hebrew word for Spirit, Ruach, is feminine, attaching little weight to the fact that the Greek word for Spirit (Pneuma) is neuter, and the Latin one is masculine, because the Logos ("oracles" - words) of God are said to be given unto the Jews (Rom. 3:1, 2).

Foremost among these groups, and the most vocal on the subject are the Branch Davidian Seventh day Adventists. In 1977, one of their leaders, Lois Roden, began to formally teach that the feminine Holy Spirit is the heavenly pattern of women, and is the heavenly Mother of whom the "born again" are spiritually born. In her many studies and talks she cited numerous scholars and researchers from Jewish, Christian, and other sources.

They see in the creation of Adam and Eve a literal image and likeness of the invisible Godhead, Male and Female, Father and Mother, who is "clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made" (Rom. 1:20). They take the Oneness of God to mean the absolute Unity which exists between Them, which unity is not seen in any other depiction of the Godhead by the various non-Hebrew peoples.

Thus, having a Father and Mother in heaven, they see that the Bible shows that those Parents had a Son born unto them before the creation of the world, by Whom all things were created. The final element in their belief that mankind is literally made in the image and likeness of Gods is that of a divine Daughter, a feminine counterpart of the Son. They say that the concept has it roots in the Bible and Jewish concept of The Matronit. They see that the King James translators understood the concept of Christ having His own Spirit (feminine counterpart), by using the terms "Holy Spirit" (Mother - Spirit of God), and "Holy Ghost" (Daughter - Spirit of Christ).

These concepts are also taught among other groups, to one degree or another.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 5, 2007)

D'oh... no wonder the Church of God 7th Day people don't have this in their doctrinal statement, I got them mixed up with another "Church of God" on the internet from a different state with the same city name!!!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Reformed Baptist said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> There are numerous Jewish and Christian groups who see the Holy Spirit as being our heavenly Mother. They base their thinking regarding the gender of the Holy Spirit on the fact that the Hebrew word for Spirit, Ruach, is feminine, attaching little weight to the fact that the Greek word for Spirit (Pneuma) is neuter, and the Latin one is masculine, because the Logos ("oracles" - words) of God are said to be given unto the Jews (Rom. 3:1, 2).
> 
> ...


That sounds just like what they were saying.

Weird!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 5, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Reformed Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > From Wiki:
> ...



Even weirder when you consider that Jesus was conceived when the Holy Spirit came upon Mary. Take their idea of the Holy Spirit being female and you have God as somewhat lesbian.


----------

